# Python Help



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow LOL, plenty of replies. But since then I've quit C++ (too confoozing IMO although I have the Borland Compiler now :grin:  ).

But *I hate to revamp this thread, I knew more then than I do now :grin: * I also see this problem in Python. In IDLE, the GUI thing, I can write something like *note I just copied and pasted off the net, I'm a noobzor at this stuff* this:


```
# Area calculation program

print "Welcome to the Area Calculation Program!"
print "----------------------------------------"
print

# Print out the menu

print "Please choose a shape:"
print "======================"
print "1  Rectangle"
print "2  Circle"
print "3  Triangle"
print "======================"

# Recieve input

foo = input("> ")

# Start calculating

if foo == 1:
	height = input("Please input the height:")
	width = input("Please enter the width:")
	area = height*width
	print "The area is:", area
	
elif foo == 2:
	radius = input("Please enter the radius:")
	area = 3.14*(radius**2)
	print "The area is:", area
	
elif foo == 3:
	base = input("Please enter the base:")
	height = input("Please enter the height:")
	area = .5*height*base
	print "The area is:", area
```
and run it in IDLE and it'll work. But it makes a file, and if I double click it it opens the command prompt. I choose which, enter the base and height, and it'll quit before showing me the answer. Is it just me or is my computer weird?


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

That common and not just your computer. 2 things you can do so you can see the answer. one add a input statment to the end of the code. this way the program wont exit till you hit enter. two instead of double clicking on the code you can open the commond prompt up and open the program using the command prompt. this way once it finish running the command prompt will stay open.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Oky-doky, will try.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

Actually try this...

Much easier....


```
def AREA_PROG():
    # Area calculation program

    print "Welcome to the Area Calculation Program!"
    print "----------------------------------------"
    print

    # Print out the menu

    print "Please choose a shape:"
    print "======================"
    print "1  Rectangle"
    print "2  Circle"
    print "3  Triangle"
    print "======================"

    # Recieve input

    foo = input("> ")

    # Start calculating

    if foo == 1:
        height = input("Please input the height:")
        width = input("Please enter the width:")
        area = height*width
        print "The area is:", area
        
    elif foo == 2:
        radius = input("Please enter the radius:")
        area = 3.14*(radius**2)
        print "The area is:", area
        
    elif foo == 3:
        base = input("Please enter the base:")
        height = input("Please enter the height:")
        area = .5*height*base
        print "The area is:", area
    print " _______________________________________________________________"
    AREA_PROG()        

AREA_PROG()
```


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

This reminds me of my first program i made in python when i was first learning it... 

Funny story actually, i wrote all the program and everything... And later that week i found out there was a Math module in the library.... LOL! :laugh: 




```
# Funtions to USE
def line():
    print
def twoline():
    print
    print

pi = 3.14

#    help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
#    if help1 == 911:
 #       print "I took the length of the rectangle...", length
  #      print "then i took the width................", width
   #     print "Then multiplied......................", rect


# Modules to import
from time import sleep


def main():

    # Calculater #



    #_______________________________________________________________________________________
    #Menu of Calculaters

    def firstMenu():
        print "-------------------------------------------------------"
        print "What kind of calculater to you want?"
        print "-------------------------------------------------------"
        print "You have the choice of:"
        line()
        print "Area, press 1"
        line()
        print "Addition, press 2"
        line()
        print "Subtraction, press 3"
        line()
        print "Perimeter, press 4"
        line()
        print "Division, press 5"
        line()
        print "Multiplication, press 6"
        line()
     
    # __________________________________________________________________________________________
    # Menu of Area

    def areaMenu():
            
            print "________________________________"
            print "How excactly do you want it"
            line()
            print "Circle_1"
            line()
            print "Triangle_2"
            line()
            print "Square_3"
            line()
            print "Rectangle_4"
            twoline()
            
            print "________________________________"
                
    #----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    # Circle Area
    # ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
        
    def areaCir():
        if s1 == 1:
            print "You have chosen to calculate the area of a circle."
            print "Formula--is--Pi-r-squared" 
            line()
            pi = 3.14
            r1 = input("What is the radius")
            line()
            answers1 = pi*r1
            answerss1 = answers1**2
            sleep(1)
            print "the answer is..."
            print answerss1
            line()
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                line()
                print "I the pi.............................", pi
                print "then i took the radius...............", r1
                print "Then squared.........................", answerss1
				
               

    #----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    # Triangle Area
    #---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    def areaTri():
        if s1 == 2:
        # Base times hieght divided by 2
            print "You have chosen to calculate the area of a triangle."
            line()
            print "Formula--is--Base*Height then divided by 2"
            line()
            baseT = input("Please define the base length of the triangle.")
        
            heightT = input("Please define the height of the triangle")
            sleep(1)
        
            t1 = baseT*heightT
            t1t = t1/2
            print "the answer is..."
            print t1t
            line()
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took the base of the triangle", baseT
                print "then took the height...........", heightT
                print "multiplied both together.......", t1
                print "then divided my two. :)........", t1t
               

    #----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    # Square Area
    # -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    def areaSqu():
        if s1 == 3:
            print "You have chosen to calculate the area of a square."
            line()
            print "Formula--is--Base*Height"
            line()
            baseS = input("What is the base of the square.")
            heightS = input("What is the height of the square.")
            sleep(1)
            squareA = baseS*heightS
            print "The answer is..."
            print squareA
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "First take the base of the square..", baseS
                print "Then take the height of the square.", heightS
                print "then multiply......................", squareA
                

    # ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    # Rectangle Area
    # ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    def areaRec():
        if s1 == 4:
            print "You have chosen to calculate the area of a rectangle."
            line()
            print "Formula--is--Length*Width"
            line()
            length = input("What is the length of the rectangle")
            width = input("What is the width of the rectangle.")
            rect = length*width
            sleep(1)
            print "The answer is..."
            print rect
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took the length of the rectangle...", length
                print "then i took the width................", width
                print "Then multiplied......................", rect
               
    # ___________________________________________________________________________________________________
    # Addition
    #________________________________________________________________________________________________________
    def add():
        if huh == 2:
            print "OK, Addition is easy"
            line()
            print "First, lets go through what i need you to do"
            Xa = input("What is X going to be?")
            Ya = input("What do you want Y to be")
            xyadd = Xa+Ya
            line()
            print "The answer to your addition problem is..."
            print xyadd
           
            
    #_________________________________________________________________________________________
    # Subtraction
    # _________________________________________________________________________________

    def sub():
        if huh == 3:
            line()
            print "OK, Subtraction is easy"
            line()
            print "First, lets go through what i need you to do"
            Xs = input("What is X going to be?")
            Ys = input("What do you want Y to be")
            xysub = Xs - Ys
            line()
            print "The answer to your subtraction problem is..."
            print xysub
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I first took X..................", Xs
                print "then i took Y and subtracted it.", Ys
                print " to get.........................", xysub
               
    #____________________________________________________________________________
    # Menu of Perimeter
    #_____________________________________________________________________________

    def menuPer():
        if huh == 4:
            print "________________________________"
            print "What do you wish to calculate the perimeter of?"
            line()
            print "Circle_1"
            print "Triangle_2"
            print "Square_3"
            print "Rectangle_4"
            print "Anything_5"
            twoline()
            
            print "________________________________"
    #----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    #Circle Perimeter
    #---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    def perCir():
        if s4 == 1:
            # Formula is 2*Pi*R
            print "You have chosen to calculate the circumference of a circle."
            line()
            print "Formula--is--2*Pi*R"
            line()
            rpc = input("What is the radius of the circle")
            
            sumpi2 = 2*pi
            perC = sumpi2*rpc
            line()
            
            sleep(1)
            print "The answer is..."
            print perC
            line()
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took 2..................................................2"
                print "Then multiplied it by pi...............................", pi
                print "Came out with the sum of...............................", sumpi2
                print "Then took the sum of that and multiplied by the radius.", perC
                
    #---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    #Triangle, square, rectangle, anything Perimeter
    #--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    def perAny():

        
        if s4 == 2 or 3 or 4 or 5:
            print "If some of the questions do not apply, please press 0."
            a = input("What is the measurement of side A")
            b = input("What is the measurement of side B")
            c = input("What is the measurement of side C")
            d = input("What is the measurement of side D")
            e = input("What is the measurement of side E")
            
           
           
            if a or b or c or d or e == 0:
                pass
            
            sumperA = a + b + c + d + e
           
            print sumperA
           
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took the measure of side a which was", a 
                print "I took the measure of side b which was", b 
                print "I took the measure of side c which was", c
                print "I took the measure of side d which was", d
                print "I took the measure of side e whish was", e
                print "Then added all together...", sumperA
                
                

            
    #________________________________________________________________________________
    #Division
    # _____________________________________________________________________________
    def menuDiv():
        if huh == 5:
            line()
            print "OK, Division is easy"
            line()
            print "First, lets go through what i need you to do"
            Xd = input("What is X going to be?")
            Yd = input("What do you want Y to be")
            xydiv = Xd/Yd
            sleep(1)
            line()
            print "The answer to your division problem is..."
            print xydiv
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took X, which was", Xd
                print "then divided it by your Y", Yd
               
    #________________________________________________________________________
    #Multiplication
    #______________________________________________________________________


    def menuMult():
        if huh == 6:
        
            line()
            print "OK, Multiplication is easy"
            line()
            print "First, lets go through what i need you to do"
            Xm = input("What is X going to be?")
            Ym = input("What do you want Y to be")
            xymul = Xm*Ym
            sleep(1)
            line()
            print "The answer to your division problem is..."
            print xymul
            help1 = input("If you would like to know how I came up with this answer. Type 911.")
            if help1 == 911:
                print "I took X, which was.............", Xm
                print "then multiplied it by your Y....", Ym
                print "To come out with................", xymul
               



    ###############################################################################
                #This is the format that everything should run in!#

    print "################################################################"
    print "#                                                              #"
    print "#   This is a Calculater! Use at your own risk!                #"
    print "#     If you need help running the program, please contact...  #"
    print "#                       Jamahrae Jackson :-)                   #"
    print "#                                                              #"
    print "#          XpoJayco.inc                                        #"
    print "#                                                              #"
    print "#     Copyright 2005                                           #"
    print "################################################################"
    twoline()
    print "XpoJayco Calculater"
    twoline()

    def grand():
        firstMenu()

        huh = input("So, your selection is?")
        if huh == 1:
            areaMenu()
            s1 = input("Your choice, please?")
            if s1 == 1:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                areaCir()
            if s1 == 2:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                areaTri()
            if s1 == 3:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                areaSqu()
            if s1 == 4:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                areaRec()
                        
        if huh == 2:
            raw_input("press Return>")
            add()
                    
        if huh == 3:
            sub()
                        
        if huh == 4:
            menuPer()
            s4 = input("Your selection, please?")
            if s4 == 1:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                perCir()
            if s4 == 2 or 3 or 4 or 5:
                raw_input("press Return>")
                perAny()
                        
        if huh == 5:
            raw_input("press Return>")
            menuDiv()
                        
        if huh == 6:
            raw_input("press Return>")
            menuMult()
        return grand()

    ##############################################
        # ORDER #

    firstMenu()


    huh = input("So, your selection is?-----")

    if huh == 1:

        areaMenu()

        s1 = input("Your choice, please?-----")

        if s1 == 1:
            raw_input("press Return>")

            areaCir()
            
            raw_input("Press Return>>>")

        if s1 == 2:

            raw_input("press Return>")
      
            areaTri()
            
            raw_input("Press Return>>>")
        if s1 == 3:
       
            raw_input("press Return>")
          
            areaSqu()
            
            raw_input("Press Return>>>")
        if s1 == 4:
        
            raw_input("press Return>")
          
            areaRec()
            
            raw_input("Press Return>>>")
    if huh == 2:

        raw_input("press Return>")

        add()
     
                
    if huh == 3:
		raw_input("Press Return>>>")
		sub()
		raw_input("Press Return>>>")		
    if huh == 4:

        menuPer()
      
        s4 = input("Your selection, please?-----")
     
        if s4 == 1:
        
            perCir()
           
            raw_input("press Return>")
          
        if s4 == 2 or 3 or 4 or 5:
        
            perAny()
          
            raw_input("press Return>")
    if huh == 5:

        raw_input("press Return>")
      
        menuDiv()
       
        raw_input("Press Return>>>")            
    if huh == 6:

        raw_input("press Return>")
      
        menuMult()

        raw_input("Press Return>>>")


def again2():
	contin = raw_input("Want to try another, if so, press return.")
	if contin == contin:  
		main()
		main()
		main()
		main()
		main()
	else:
		legal()
again2()
```


----------

